# I'm totally addicted to this song..



## lupinfarm (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't like country music at all, but I do like to listen to it in the truck if there is nothing else on the radio and I don't have my ipod (and if the music is actually okay). The other day I was on my way home from a tack shop where I was looking at saddles for the new horse, and this song came on, after I was unhappily swayed away from The Wolf 101.5 (awful "rock" station around here, but every now and then they have some okay music). Anyone else love this song as much as me?

Every morning when I wake up 
I pour coffee in my cup 
And I look out on the fields 
Of the land that I call home 
And if there's no chance of rain 
And I need to get away 
I'll grab a saddle 
And be long, long gone 

Looks like a good day to ride 
Underneath this big warm sun 
Looks like a good day 
To let this old boy fly 
Loose on the reins and on the run 
To a blue and endless sky 
Looks like a good day to ride 

There's a world that's in a race 
For some money and some fame 
But out here there's nothin' 
All I need is what I have 
So when I wanna free my mind 
From the concrete in the sides 
I head for the mountains 
Back to who I am 

(Chorus)

Wow 

(Chorus) 

Looks like a good day to ride, yeah 


It's called Good Day to Ride by George Canyon


----------



## beefy (Oct 31, 2009)

i ahvent heard it but George Canyon is the dude from Canada that was on Nashville STar a while back isnt he?


----------



## lupinfarm (Oct 31, 2009)

lol I have no idea, I don't really listen to country music... It's just the only radio station that plays consistently 'okay' music in this area.


----------

